
Graphical display of VC money disbursed per state - davidw
http://enthusiasm.cozy.org/archives/2008/09/risky-business
======
MicahWedemeyer
A kick in the groin for all the midwesterners.

~~~
pxlpshr
I'm particularly disappointed in TX given it's wealth, low cost to do business
(attractive for startups), and epic center of oil production. Our state (and
big oil) should be funding serious initiatives to curb us off oil, and hedge
their company (and state economy) against the depletion of a natural resource.

Did we not learn from the US automotive industry while Japan kicked our ass?
c'mon cowboys, step it up.

~~~
DabAsteroid
_Our state (and big oil) should be funding serious initiatives to curb us off
oil_

The Earth's crust contains 70,000 years worth of oil.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=2.1+quadrillion+oil+barrels>

What would be the point of oil-use-curbing initiatives?

 _against the depletion of a natural resource._

Oil cannot be depleted, since it is rechargeable.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awww.juliansimon.com+oi...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awww.juliansimon.com+oil+renewable)

 _contrary to common belief, category 3 resources (including oil) are all
renewable._

~~~
pxlpshr
I hope the following generations lose this mentality.

That was the most short-sighted rebuttal I've read.

~~~
DabAsteroid
It wasn't a rebuttal. It was a question. Why do you think it was short-
sighted?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
You didn't even provide direct links to the "evidence" you were presenting.
Links to Google search results pages to back up your statement? Really?

~~~
DabAsteroid
Google results are often more useful and interesting than direct links. Did
you have trouble finding these links within the provided googles?:

<http://www.eia.doe.gov/iea/overview.html>

<http://hubbert.mines.edu/news/Youngquist_98-4.pdf>

<http://www.juliansimon.com/writings/Articles/EXTROPYA.txt>

[http://www.juliansimon.com/writings/Ultimate_Resource/TCHAR1...](http://www.juliansimon.com/writings/Ultimate_Resource/TCHAR11.txt)

<http://www.juliansimon.com/writings/Articles/NATRESOU.txt>

 _Links to Google search results pages to back up your statement?_

Are you meaning to imply that you contest either that the Earth's crust
contains ~2.1 quadrillion barrels of oil, or that world society currently
consumes ~80 million barrels of oil per day?

~~~
pxlpshr
I have a problem with your sources, specifically julian simon, as it primarily
cites research dating back to the 1980's and does not take into account a lot
of factors that are placing significant pressure on the CURRENT supply of oil
TODAY.

A good analogy is a human and blood. Our bodies naturally regenerate blood...
but we can't possibly donate blood on a daily basis and expect to survive.

What blows my mind is that you're stubborn about NOT innovating (job creation,
less dependence on others -- specifically middle east), while both parties in
the presidential race seemingly agree on one thing: we need to curb our
dependence on oil.

~~~
DabAsteroid
_a lot of factors ... are placing significant pressure on the CURRENT supply
of oil TODAY._

You are referring to the surplus supply? How do you figure that surplus supply
should push prices _up_?

[http://www.engdahl.oilgeopolitics.net/Financial_Tsunami/Oil_...](http://www.engdahl.oilgeopolitics.net/Financial_Tsunami/Oil_Speculation/oil_speculation.HTM)

 _Compelling evidence also suggests that the oft-cited geopolitical, economic,
and natural factors do not explain the recent rise in energy prices can be
seen in the actual data on crude oil supply and demand. Although demand has
significantly increased over the past few years, so have supplies.

Over the past couple of years global crude oil production has increased along
with the increases in demand; in fact, during this period global supplies have
exceeded demand, according to the US Department of Energy. The US Department
of Energy’s Energy Information Administration (EIA) recently forecast that in
the next few years global surplus production capacity will continue to grow to
between 3 and 5 million barrels per day by 2010, thereby “substantially
thickening the surplus capacity cushion.”_

    
    
      .
    

[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22there+is+no+gas+shortage%2...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22there+is+no+gas+shortage%22)

 _In January of this year, the U.S. used 4% less petroleum than we did a year
ago. (Oil demand was down 3.2% in February.) Furthermore, demand has been
falling slowly since July of last year. Ronald Bailey of Reason Online has
pointed out that worldwide production of oil has risen 2.5% in the first
quarter, while worldwide demand has grown by only 2%._

------
ghiotion
What the heck is going on in Minnesota? That's the one that really jumps out
at me. Anyone know?

~~~
racecar789
Technology is Minnesota's largest manufacturing export at 24%.
Medtronic/3M/Best Buy are all headquartered there.

<http://www.exportminnesota.com/itradestats.htm>
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Companies_based_in_Minneapolis-...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Companies_based_in_Minneapolis-
St._Paul)

------
eru
Would be nice to see it on a per capita basis.

